# Who Is Joe Mattioli?



## NoSnob (Mar 3, 2012)

Joe Mattioli is credited with coming up with the classic ancient orange mead recipe which it seems the multitudes start with & then jump off from there. I even have a batch now fermenting, my first mead effort.

Hope I don't sound like the kid on Two And a Half Men who asked "Who Is This Vod Kanokers"?, but

Who is this Joe Mattioli? What do we REALLY know about him & where is he today?

NS


----------



## Wade E (Mar 3, 2012)

He is a guy on Gotmead.com who makes a lot of award winning meads. Dont knoiw much more than that.


----------



## NoSnob (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Wade. I don't see much sign of him over there but I am not registered there yet. 
NS


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 6, 2012)

My first mead was a a 2 gallon batch using his recipe. Still have an unopened bottle that just turned 2 years old. IMHO, I could have used some acid to it but I was a very green wine maker 2 years ago. Still have a lot to lean which I do every day from here, friends and experimenting.


----------



## fatbloke (Mar 6, 2012)

Here he is.

He's not very active, his last post seems to have been about 9 months ago. 

Whether he has any notoriety outside the mead world, I don't know. Just that he developed a couple of good, basic and relatively quick compared to others recipes.


----------

